# Big Green Egg



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone built their own support stand for the Big Green Egg (BGE)?

If so, do you support the BGE with a ring that is slightly smaller than the diameter of the BGE near the top or do you support it with a shelf at the bottom and a larger ring?

What wood did you use? Any problem with the wood getting too hot?

Do you have any general advice to offer?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm eager to hear the response, Rich. I've been thinking of building my own cart for a Weber kettle grill, but I can't decide how to support it so that the hot metal won't be directly touching the wood. Then again, I'm not sure if that is even an issue.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Rich, 
I don't think wood is an issue. I just found a page on their site with free plans for tables that will hold the eggs. So, it should be straight forward.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Never thought to look on their website. Yes, the plans look very simple.

All of my other outdoor furniture is made of ipé. I think I will get some more ipé and go to work. With ipé, I'll probably have a table the weighs as much as the BGE.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I saw one here, because I think I recall replying about the big green egg (which I'm a freak over) and not really mentioning his project. I could, of course, have dreamt all of this.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A friend of mine has a BGE on a cart that a local furniture has made locally. It's made of Cypress and the egg sits on a lower shelf on a 2" tall fixture that looks a little like those concrete bases you put under a deck. I assume the grooves in that fixture serve to let air flow through. The top shelf of the cart has about a 1/4" gap from the egg. The whole thing is on 4" casters.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

You DO realize that this reads like something I would post, right?!
I have never heard of a 'BGE' and, honestly, thought this was some sort of joke… hell, had me laughing!
Checked out the plans and realized what was going on.
Even if it was unintentional, you got me.
Thanks, guys…
This is just another example of why I joined this group.


----------



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

Rich, 
I dont have a BGE but I do have a Primo (a ceramic cooker similar to a BGE). I built a table for it out of cedar. I have not had any issues with heat but the grill does sit on ceramic feet which I placed on a large ceramic tile. Also if you want some design ideas you can check out this forum, http://primogrillforum.com and look under the "Show Off Your Tables, Stands and Outdoor Kitchens" section. I hope this helps.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like more than a couple Jocks have built their own BGE table. If I ever get the wherewithall, I'd certainly love to have an "egg" to call my own.

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=big+green+egg#1226


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I'm making an assumption, but I'm guessing that the BGE doesn't get nearly as hot on the exterior as the weber, because of the ceramic construction.

For those who have them, are they as good as I've heard? I've never heard anything bad spoken of them, but they are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## DPN (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's mine. Used the egg table plans for the overall dimensions. It's made of MDO for the casework carcass with teak stiies rails and T&G in typical frame and panel construction design. The teak oil created a reddish cast, but that has since mellowed and allowed the natural teak color to show through.
DPN


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice result with that DPN.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DPN: Very nice!!!!!

Jerkylips: I think you are correct about the outside temp of the BGE being considerably lower than a Weber. That's why I was really hoping to hear from someone who had done what I was looking to do.


----------



## DPN (Jun 30, 2011)

Rich, I cut through the teak and the plywood sub top giving only 1/8" airspace without any heat damage to the perimeter. I inset a piece of slate on the bottom shelf to catch the ash when i clean the bottom.

The best advice I can offer is to build the table for the largest egg made. I own the large, but built a table that would accommodate the x-large. I'll upgrade someday and won't have to steal from my daughters college savings account to buy more teak.

Charlie, While the wood does get warm,I think a Weber in this application would be to hot. I can touch the side of the egg and not get instantly burned. If I would have done that on the Weber I had before my egg, I know I would have left some skin behind.

DPN


----------



## Dabilene (Jan 12, 2011)

I built one similar to the pic above. Mine is on wheels & made of cedar. I set the BGE on an 18" x 18" concrete stepping stone that is about 2" thick. Stepping stone it sitting on the bottom cedar shelf.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I built two of these; one for my son and one for myself. Made of cypress with a granite work surface. The drawer holds most of my "Eggcessories".


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Wiggy

I to, have never heard of a 'BGE' and, honestly, thought ,maybe,a Big Green Egg, fell on your head, Rich ;-)


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Big Green Eggs can get very hot. You can actually get the Egg to a temperature of over 1100 degrees. I will often sear a steak or cook a pizza at 700 degrees. That said, it is NOT a good idea to allow any surface of the Egg to touch wood. There have been instances of tables catching on fire and in at least one case spreading to the house.

There is some good information about this here.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

treeman - - That is valuable information, thank you. I don't own a BGE yet so I have no operational experience. My plan is to build the table and then buy the BGE.

It looks like this topic performed a service. At least 2 people had never heard of the BGE - and now they know a little about them.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I would echo what Treeman said. It's easy enough to put some ceramic between the egg and wood. Although the outside typically doesn't get terribly hot, you're not far from an inferno within. I'd definitely incorporate a place for an extinguisher or have one nearby.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Adding a place for a fire extinguisher is a very good idea. Thank you.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

DPN & Treeman,
Seen as those BGE's are taking ip so much space on tour decks, I have a couple of empty corners on my deck. Your more than welcome to store them here on my deck till they hatch. The only thing I ask, is in return for watching after them till they hatch is pick of the litter or would that be a Gagle?
Nice carts


----------



## SleepyCRNA (Jul 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------

